# Kribensis help please



## ilovefishies (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry im new to this forum and I don't know where to post things

About a week ago, I bought a pair of kribensis; a male and a female. I know for a fact that they are male and female; double checked them myself and also i asked the person who worked there. (Male dorsal fin's colour to the end, pointer fins, less plump, and less colour) At first it was all normal but as soon as i put them in my 30 gallon tank, the female chases and bites the male, and the male would also swim away before the female gets close. At first i thought it was a normal behaviour but it's gotten to a point where the male would just go in a corner or hide. I read online that the female is very picky and will pick on the males that are smaller (this male is slightly smaller than the female). So today i went and got another male thats slightly larger. At first the male and female showed off their colours and became brightly coloured with the female having vibrant colours on her fins and belly. About an hour later, the female were chasing both males and constantly trying to bite and nip at the male. Is this because my female is too aggressive or too picky? OR that this is normal behaviour? I'm really paranoid that something will happen to the males, I really love my kribensis but i don't know what to do. I've been trying to find kribensis for the longest time and they finally were being sold at one of my LFS!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Add some zebra danios as dithers. The schooling cause them to pair for some reason. I have done it with multiple pairs of kribs. Once you have your pair I would remove the male that is by itself. Good luck. Make sure you have a cave like structure and make sure they are supported cause they will dig under to spawn.


----------

